# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  [CPC] Zepothon

## Koops

La guilde a besoin d'un nouveau Tome de Commandement pour Zepolak.

Je reprend donc l'initiative lancée par Charmide dans un post dédié pour une meilleure visibilité.

*Le grand Zepothon est lancé !*

Coffre de guilde: 15po
Tibere: 10po (la grande classe)
Tatsu: 2po (j'interprète librement )
Charmide: 1po50
Koops: 3po
Myron: 1po
Soda2011: 1po50
Mr Slurp: 1po
LordWorm: 1po
Deusmars: 1po
Maximilene: 1po
PrupleSkunk: 5po
Odrhann: 1po
Forza Limousi: 3po
Benounet: 2po
Sub4: 1po
Vroum: 10po (:clapclap ::): 

=> TOTAL: 59po / 100po

Vous pouvez déposer les dons dans la banque de guilde ou les envoyer à Zepolak.2095

Merci de préciser sur ce sujet ce que vous avez donné ce n'est nullement pour épingler les radins mais pour savoir ce que l'on a et combien il nous reste à faire  ::): 

Qui sera le prochain généreux donateur?

---------- Post added at 16h12 ---------- Previous post was at 16h12 ----------

Allez je fais un gros effort comptez 2po de ma part.

Pas beaucoup je sais mais stuff 3 persos en exo ca coûte mine de rien  ::P:

----------


## Mr Slurp

Allez j'ajoute 1PO ce soir dans la banque  :;):

----------


## Alchimist

Si on donne plus de 10po on peut avoir un titre classe dans la guilde  ::ninja::

----------


## LordWorm

Pareil ici, 1PO en me connectant ce soir.

----------


## Soda2011

Il manque juste un petite info... A qui on envoi les dons? Il manque la désignation juridique de l'association aussi!!!!

----------


## Deusmars

Je donnerai aussi 1po à ma prochaine connexion!

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Il manque juste un petite info... A qui on envoi les dons? Il manque la désignation juridique de l'association aussi!!!!


Faut les déposer en banque de guilde.

(Selon les résultats de ma tentative de boursicotage à l'HV, je monterai peut être à 2Po)

----------


## Maximelene

1po aussi.

----------


## PurpleSkunk

5 PO ce soir.

----------


## Odrhann

Sur les cinq derniers jours, j'ai placé plus ou moins 2 PO 50 en caisse de guilde. Je vais en donner encore. 1 PO. D'ici 00.00.

----------


## Soda2011

> Faut les déposer en banque de guilde.
> 
> (Selon les résultats de ma tentative de boursicotage à l'HV, je monterai peut être à 2Po)


Justement... je ne fais pas parti de votre guilde mais je squatte juste vos raids aux reset (plutôt l'un des morback qui vous suis). Du coup... 

EDIT : j'ai trouvé !! "Zepolak.2095" j'imagine ?

----------


## Forza Limouzi

J'ai rajouté 3po en coffre de guilde aujourd'hui.

----------


## Benounet

J'mettrai 2 aussi.

----------


## Charmide

Ah, merci pour le topic dédié  ::): 
Je réhausse ma participation à 1po50. GOGOGOGOGOGOG-
Sous réserve que ma fortune personnelle soit plus élevée qu'1po50  ::ninja:: 




> EDIT : j'ai trouvé !! "Zepolak.2095" j'imagine ?


C'est bien ça !

----------


## Zepolak

Vous êtes de grands malades ! 
J'vends tous mes avoirs et on regarde ce soir.
Au lieu de vendre mes 43 teintures non-id que j'ai droppées depuis le début du jeu ( :Emo: ), je vais les identifier et les vendre. On verra, si je choppe 12 abysses, y aura ptêtre besoin de 0 thunes  ::trollface::

----------


## Odrhann

Mauvaise idée.

----------


## Charmide

Statistiquement ça rapporte moins de thunes, mais vu que l'écart-type est supérieur, on peut espérer  ::):

----------


## Sub4

Je gonfle la cagnotte de 1Po!

----------


## tibere

c'est a 40 po dedans le coffre;o)

----------


## Phazon

Dès que j'ai l'occaz de lancer le jeu je dépose 10 PO.

----------


## Colink

Je joue que depuis dimanche, même en filant tous mes sioux vous auriez que 50 PA de plus  :^_^:

----------


## Vroum

Va pour 10 po.

----------


## Odrhann

On pourrait donner des titres, comme des paliers de kickstarter.  :Emo:

----------


## Charmide

5po - Titre "Midas", une invitation à rejoindre la guilde [CPC] à donner à un ami
10po - Un Tshirt "Zepothon, I was there" en édition limité. 
15po - Le droit de lead le bus [CPC] au reset de votre choix
20po - Un dîner en tête à tête avec Zepolak (c'est toujours comme ça le dernier palier  ::trollface:: )

----------


## Maximelene

*va farmer 15po pour le plaisir d'envoyer le bus CPC sauter d'une falaise*

----------


## Odrhann

:D

Bon, j'ai posé 1+1 PO supplémentaire. A l"instant.

----------


## Zepolak

> 5po - Titre "Midas", une invitation à rejoindre la guilde [CPC] à donner à un ami
> 10po - Un Tshirt "Zepothon, I was there" en édition limité. 
> 15po - Le droit de lead le bus [CPC] au reset de votre choix
> 20po - Un dîner en tête à tête avec Zepolak (c'est toujours comme ça le dernier palier )


Je vois pas comment faire le deuxième palier, autant les autres, bon, on peut s'arranger  ::trollface:: 
Moi j'ai 15po là. En vendant les machins dans mon coffre et jouant avec mon karma/forge mystique, je vais certainement réussir à monter à 20po ! Voire plus !

----------


## Ananas

Allez zou, dès que je suis connecté je lache 1 po

----------


## Tynril

On est à 63po en banque de guilde, là ! Ca progresse !

----------


## olih

J'ai mis 2po, histoire de  :tired:

----------


## Darz

Ayé, 1po de plus.

----------


## Koops

70 po à l'instant on y est presque encore un effort les canards !!!

----------


## Caf

Vous êtes riche ! J'ai jamais dépassé les 2Po et encore c'était pour acheter le bouquin des sorts ! J'vais mettre 50pa....  :Emo: 

Cela dit c'est une bonne nouvelle ! On va avoir un commander souvent présent !  ::wub::  (Tu vanish pas des que t'as le book hein ?)

----------


## Korbeil

2 po pour moi  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

Deadlysin m'a envoyé 1po par courrier !

---------- Post added at 20h37 ---------- Previous post was at 19h54 ----------

Y a eu 4 po de Scarole Bouquet. Et mes 15, je n'ai pas eu à vendre mes objets de ma banque !

Puis comme il manquait 7po et quelque, Elona sombredesir a finalement donné 5po.

Et ensuite, il a crafté l'Étincelle à la forge mystique. 

Oui, le précurseur à 300po. Karma ! (Du coup, il a remis de 25po dans le coffre  ::):  )

Merci beaucoup à tous !!!

----------


## Charmide

VICTOIRE \o/

GW2: Wall Street Edition

----------


## Maximelene

Y'a des malversations là  :tired:

----------


## Charmide

On fait des manoeuvres bancaires pour éviter les taxes, c'est pour le bien de la guilde  ::ninja::

----------


## Diwydiant

Vous êtes chiant, à être riches...

 :Emo: 

Mais comme je suis toujours prêt à participer aux grandes et belles causes, et que ma générosité et sans limites, je n'offre pas 1po, ni 5 po, mais j'ai envoyé 25pa (oui oui, *pa*) à Zepolak, soit à peut prêt le PIB annuel du Botswana.

 :B): 

_What else ?_

 :;):

----------


## tibere

c'est donc elona sombredesir qui a le droit  a "Un dîner en tête à tête avec Zepolak ".....
pour le T-shirt spécial Zepothon on envoie l’adresse en M.P ??

----------


## Charmide

Envoyez un message ingame, Zepolak.2905  :;):

----------


## Benounet

Pas eu le temps de deposer mes 2 PO moi...

----------


## Vaaahn

Merde, déjà? Moi aussi j'aurais bien voulu mettre un ou deux Po dans la tirelire de Zepo pour qu'il ait un gros bouquin ::trollface::

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Je viens de poser mes 5 PO quand même.

----------


## Diwydiant

En tout cas, je me demande combien peuvent se vanter d'avoir offert la moitié de leur fortune...

 :B): 

Sinon, petite question : en quoi consiste le bouquin que Zepo projette de s'offrir, exactement ?

----------


## freuf

Ca donne le petit bitonio bleu sur la map pour faciliter le regroupement, ça lui fait parler en rouge foncé pour qu'on le reconnaisse sur le /m, et je crois qu'en cliquant sur son truc bleu on peut rejoindre son "squad" qui est un canal ou lui seul peut parler (pas trop sur pour le dernier). Bref c'est pour rendre le lead plus facile en RVR.

(J'arrive trop tard mais je poserai 1 po ce soir.)

Edit: du coup quels canards ont un tome exactement?

----------


## Korbeil

Phazon et Zepolak

----------


## Drakken

Voila la première apparition du Commandant Donald Macronald.

----------


## Odrhann

Thiz iz incraidilble.

----------


## Zepolak

> Voila la première apparition du Commandant Donald Macronald.
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/view/039ccf0...60c1539744.jpg


Ptain ! Je l'ai laissé allumé genre 3 secondes à ce moment là ! Dat paparazzi !

----------


## Skiant

J'vais lancer un Skianthon pour pouvoir payer toutes les teintures du jeu à Skiant Paul Gothier.  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

Super soirée avec un Zepo qui fut bien pédagogue sur le TS, succès du Zepothon !  :Cigare:

----------


## Mr Slurp

Bah moi je suis bien content de me dire que j'ai participé à la concrétisation du souhait de Zepo,et d'avoir une photo souvenir  ::lol:: 

Par contre Skiant, j'ai rien contre toi, mais j'aime pas la mode alors je mettrai pas la moindre pc pour tes teintures!

----------


## Graouu

1po hier soir avec du retard.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Comme par hasard, j'étais pas là hier soir.

Au final, tant mieux, je garde my money  ::ninja::

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Tu peux donner quand même.  ::trollface::

----------


## pikkpi

J'ai pas trop le temps de jouer en ce moment, (heures sups à gogo) et j'ai toujours pas fait de 3W depuis le lancement mais j'essaierai de me connecter dans la soirée histoire de lâcher 1 ou 2 pos.
Des bisous

----------

